# Truck or Kubota



## BossPlow614 (May 27, 2009)

Anyone here that plows mostly residential and/or small commercials, plow with a Kubota RTV for em? My idea in place is towing my mower trailer behind my truck and (as efficient as possible in my mind of course) unload it at each stop (multiple properties per stop, my plow route is almost the same as my mowing route) and have the Kubota doing the pushing rather than beating up my truck and having a MUCH smaller wheelbase compared to my crew cab long box dmax. Anyone done this before?


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Yes we have. It works out fairly well. You work it bit for the heavy dumps.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

there are serveral who have if you due some searching back through the threads you can find them.

don't know about a Kubota per say,

the Polaris RZR is a popular set up or there ranger's.

How fast can the Kubota go down the road? between sites?


----------

